# My Gate Keeper Reciting Edgar Allen Poe



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

This is what my latest project turned into. I was initially going to make a floating witch rotating around her broomstick, but something just came over me and guided me towards what this became. I created the frame out of pvc and offset it so the reaper would move in a circle rather than just spinning in place. Then I repurposed an old talking reaper that I had and wired it up to the frame. I hooked up an mp3 player and loaded it with Edgar Allen Poe's "Spirits of The Dead"








2894855E-7145-4CCB-B876-EC2C44754131-1148-000002C21A95C67E.mp4 video by abaron13 - Photobucket


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

You've done a really great job. I might offer a suggestion on the head piece. Have you thought about painting the PVC pipe you see inside the skulls mouth black so you don't see it when the mouth is open? You are probably way ahead on me with this one anyway, but thought I might offer it up. Otherwise, really a great, great job!


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you! The pictures are from my final mock up, there's a few things that I still need to do before it's ready for Halloween, like painting the pipe, wire tucking, perhaps slightly lengthening the cloak and stuff like that. I was just so excited it was in working order I had to post it up!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love that!! fantastic job!!!


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Awsome is there a video of it i love it so much


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

abaron13 said:


> I was just so excited it was in working order I had to post it up!


We all know how that feels - Great job!


----------

